# Onion soup crocks



## Raine (May 9, 2005)

Who was looking for the little brown onion soup crocks?

We have a BUNCH we won't be using.  Let me know, will make you a deal.


----------



## choclatechef (May 9, 2005)

It is Otter!  He is the one looking for them.


----------

